# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Page code appearing on login screen

## Paul

On the login screen, above the yellow bars asking folks to join the forum and below the header menu, appears the following text centered on its own line:




> /*  */   /*   */



I believe these are supposed to be script comment tags that have fallen outside script tags after changes were made.  Should be easy enough to remove from the page source.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## arlu1201

Done, script tags removed.

Thank you for pointing this out.

----------

